# An alle Jungangler!



## Schleie! (11. Oktober 2002)

Hallo ihr Jungangler!
Ich wollte mal wissen, wie viel Jungangler es im Board gibt, und die auch etwas rein schreiben! Deshalb bitte ich alle Jungangler(bis 18): schreibt hier einfach etwas rein! Euren größten Fisch, oder von wo ihr seit, oder einfach nur Hallo oder...! Das wäre nett von euch! Danke! 

ps. Ein Bild wäre auch manchmal nicht schlecht!


----------



## Schleie! (11. Oktober 2002)

Ich bin auch noch Jungangler und meine größten Fische bis nun waren:
Zander von 75cm und 10 Pfund!
Aal von 80cm und 2 Pfund!
Karpfen von 70cm und 17 Pfund!


----------



## AngelChris (11. Oktober 2002)

Hallo :q 

also mein erster fisch war ne forelle im forellenpuff.
mein gröster fisch war ne forele im dänemarkurlaub von 55cm.
dann hab ich noch meinen ersten aal in diesem sommer im englandurlaub gefangen(leider nicht gemessen).
so das war dann schon das meiste.

Ich komme überiegens aus Goslar(Harz)



EDIT: FFT


----------



## aichi (11. Oktober 2002)

Also, ich bin 16 JAhre alt und komme aus Niederbayern, in der nähe von Simbach.
Meine größten Fische waren:
Karpfen: 18 Pfund    ca. 80cm 
Aal:  2 Pfund 300g       84cm


Fische aber am meisten auf Rutten, hab aber noch keine KApitalen gefangen, fisch aber auch erst ein JAhr,


----------



## Hummer (11. Oktober 2002)

@AngelChris

Wie wär´s mit einem kleinen Bericht über deinen England-Urlaub? Bist Du auch mit dem Boot rausgefahren?

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## TommyD (12. Oktober 2002)

Tach
Bin au Jungangler komme aus Heilbronn am Neckar
Mein Kapitalste4r fisch einer Fischart war eine 48 cm große Schleie C&R natürlich hab ich auch andere größere Fische gefangen aber dies war mein Kapitalster.

Gruß:
_____TommyD


----------



## fishing-willi (12. Oktober 2002)

hallo, nach dem ich mir das hier lange genug passiv angeschaut hab, will ich auch ma aktiv werden!!

Ich bin 17 jahre alt, und komme aus Leezen (Schleswig-Holstein).
Meine Angelgewässer sind der Neversdorfer See, der Mözener See und die Trave.Abundzu auch ma ostsee!
Ich bin jedes Wochenende und in den ferien jeden tag auf oder am Wasser!!Im winter auf Quappen und im sommer auf Aal und Karpfen!und dazwischen auf zander!!
Meine größten Fische waren bis jetzt:

Karpfen: 16 Pfund
Graskarpfen: 25 Pfund und 99 cm lang!! (2,5 stunden Drill!!!)
Aal: 1,5 pfund
Zander: 8 Pfund
Hecht: 10 Pfund und 90 cm
Meerforelle: 8 Pfund


----------



## Noob-Flyer (12. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

ich komme aus Düsseldorf und bin 17 Jahre alt, Bild seht ihr im Avatar.Ich angel eingentlich auf alles mit Flossen und probier mich auch im Fliegenfischen, da ich jedoch nicht weiß was ich sonst schreiben soll, liste ich auch mal meine Rekorde...

Hecht: 109cm 10,550 kg
Aal: 95cm 2kg
Graskarpfen: 7kg <--- mein erster und einziger
Karpfen: 9,5kg
Lumb: 7kg

Und einen meiner ´schönsten Fische mit 8kg der Fisch aufem Avatar...

Bis dann
 Noob-Flyer


----------



## fan__ta (12. Oktober 2002)

Servus!

ich bin 15 im dezember 16! wollte eigentlich nur mal HALLO sagen!
cu Felix


----------



## AngelChris (12. Oktober 2002)

hi hummer.
ne bin nicht mit dem boot rausgefahren.
war zu teuer :c 
hab die erste woche nur am campigplatzeigenen Teich geangelt und die zweite woche insgesamt 3 moal vom strand bzw. mole geangeln(hab nicht öffter im meer geangelt, weil da zu starker sturm war und die montage immer weggetrieben ist.
kann ja mal versuchen einen bericht zu schreiben, nur war der urlaub nicht sehr ereignisvoll


----------



## Fischschreck (13. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,
bin seid kurzem im board und bin 15.
Meine größten Fische:
1Aal von ca.80cm und ein paar größere Forellen aus nem Forellentümpel. Ansonsten nur kleine Fische, weil ich erst den Fischereischein A gemacht habe!
Angle und wohne in der Region zw. Berlin und Spreewald.


----------



## Fischschreck (13. Oktober 2002)

@Noob-Flyer,
wo angelst du, dass so große Fische fängst?
bei uns in Berliner Region gibt es lange nicht so große Fische!


----------



## Doom (13. Oktober 2002)

Hi!
Ich bin Jungangler(13) komme aus Goslar wie angelchris
ich bin leider noch nicht vierzehn und hab deshalb noch keinen angelschein deshalb hab ich bisher nur im forellenpuff geangelt :c  :c  :c  :c


----------



## Spinnfischer (13. Oktober 2002)

Hi Jungangler, ich komm aus Solingen bin aber auch oft bei meinem Vater in Bayern. Meine Grössten waren bisher:
Regenbogenforelle von 82cm und 2,4kg
Bachforelle von 54cm und 1,1kg
Ich angle fast nur auf Forellen!


----------



## Schleie! (13. Oktober 2002)

@Fischschreck: Es gibt bestimmt auch bei euch große Fische! Mein Vater fing 2000 einen 30Pfund Marmorkarpfen! Man muss halt die Stellen und den richtigen Kölder zur richtigen Zeit haben! Bei uns wurden schon Spiegelkarpfen von 45Pfund gefangen! Und noch größere, die ich aber nicht weiß! Große fängt man schlechter, weil sie schlauer sind! Sie waren vielleicht schon mal am Hacken, wie sie noch zu klein waren! Das war ein Fehler und sie sind seit dem Vorsichtiger!


----------



## Fischschreck (13. Oktober 2002)

@Schleie: So gesehen haste Recht. Ich meine, ich kann auch noch keine großen weiter gefangen haben, weil ich erst zweimal auf Raubfisch geangelt habe, hab aber leider nichts gefangen! Aber was man hier so hört war bis jetzt nur ein großer Karpfen und der Aal in letzter Zeit ansonsten gibt es hier außer Weißfische nicht viel! Es werden nur kleine Fische gefangen   :c  :c  :c


----------



## Noob-Flyer (14. Oktober 2002)

Hi Fischschreck,

die Karpfen und den Hecht hab ich bei uns im Vereinsgewässer gefangen, das ca. 10m Luftlinie von mir zu Hause weg ist, so kannste dir vorstellen, wie oft ich dort angeln war...
Dieser Hecht war mein erster Hecht überhaupt und ich hab dort schon lange mit Köderfisch geangelt, bis ich so einen erwischen konnte, an einer leichten Zanderrute 20-40gr, mit 0.25mm Schnur und einem kleinen Köderfisch auf Grund an einem Kevlar-Vorfach. Hier sind aber schon öfter Meter-Hechte gefangen worden, obwohl das Gewässer recht klein ist, aber einen riesígen Bestand an Kleinstfischen aufweist. Den Aal hab ich durch glück auf Köderfisch an einem Baggersee gefangen, wofür ich mir nen Tagesschein gekauft hatte...
Oft denkt man sich auch an einem Gewässer sind nur kleine Fische, obwohl du dich da leicht verschätzen kannst. Mein bester Tipp um große Fische zu fangen ist häufig angeln zu gehen, fast in jedem Gewässer sitzt der ein oder andere Kapitale Räuber oder Karpfen, den du mit genügend Glück eines Tages auch noch erwischen wirst!!! Also nicht verzweifeln, sondern weiterfischen und der Kapitale wird auch bei dir anbeissen, da bin ich mir sicher!!! Auch ich wart noch auf meinen ersten größeren Zander, obwohl ich schon seit 3 Jahren hinterher bin... 
Würd man alle seine Traumfische so fangen wie man wollte, bräuchte man doch garnicht mehr angeln gehen....


Bis dann
Noob-Flyer


----------



## David (14. Oktober 2002)

ich bin 15 und ich angle fast nur auf karpfen, wobei ich auch schon gute ergebnisse erzielt habe


----------



## Bergi (15. Oktober 2002)

Hi!
Bin 17 und eigentlich nur auf Karpfen und Brasse sehr erfolgreich(wisst ihr ja  )Anderen Fischarten stelle ich nur selten nach.
Komme aus NRW und angl bei uns so rum,aber bin auch viel an anderen gewässern unterwegs,die ein bissl weiter weg sind!

@ David:
nana,wir wollen ja nicht so beischeiden sein.Los,raus mit der Sprache,zeig den anderen,was du für ein Künstler bist!   :q  :q  :q 

Bergi


----------



## Rotfeder (15. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

Ich bin 15 und wohne in Krefeld, ich gehe meistens mit meinem Vater in Netetal angeln, aber auch mal alleine mit dem Fahrrad in Nersen angeln. Manchmal angel ich auf Friedfische mit Picker und Pose, aber meistens werden meine Karpfenruten eingesetzt. Mein erster Fisch war eine Flunder in Holland.
Mein scwerster Fisch war ein Graßkarpfen von 24 Pfund, er war um die 84cm lang. Gebissen hat er auf einen Erdberboilie von Peltzer.
Ich angel seit dem 8 Lebensfahr und habe sehr viel spass und interesse am Angeln. 


Rotfeder


----------



## Karpfenangler (15. Oktober 2002)

Hi,
ich bin 17 und angle seit diesem Jahr speziell
auf Karpfen. #w 
Trotzdem stippe ich auch gern.
Ich angle meistens in Vereinsgewässern oder
am Mittellandkanal.
Mein erster Fisch war ein Rotauge das ich 
in Dänemark auf eine 12gr. Pose gefangen habe.


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Oktober 2002)

Servus

ich bin 17 und komme aus der Oberpfalz/Bayern
meine größter Fisch war ein Aal von 96cm - 1,5kg

ansonsten bin ich ein Allrounder


----------



## Fischschreck (15. Oktober 2002)

@Noob-flyer:
bei uns ist es bloß ein Problem mit dem angeln, denn man kommt nur an 2/3 Stellen ans Ufer, weil sonst alles zugewachsen ist. Bin froh, dass wir uns jetzt nen Kahn gekauft haben und nen Kumpel einen hat! Sonst könnte ich bald nirgendswo mehr angeln. vielleicht hab ich ja schon dieses oder nächstes Jahr mit dem Kapitalen Glück!  ;+ :q


----------



## Skunk2000 (15. Oktober 2002)

Also ich bin 15 jahre alt und angele zur Zeit wegen Schulstress (alle Lehrer müssen ja immer in der gleichen Woche/n Arbeiten schreiben relativ wenig, aber ansonsten bin ich jeden tag am Wasser, dann aber nur an nem kleinen Fluss meist auf Döbel od. Barbe, mit denen ich mir auch ne Zeitlang mein taschengeld finaniziert hab (Die Fische der nachbarin verkauft).
Mein bisher größter Fisch war ein Hecht von 84cm, aber auf hecht und Co angle ich immer weniger, fast nurnoch auf karpfen(see) oder barben(fluss).


----------



## J_hallo (16. Oktober 2002)

Hallo an alle Jungangler,
ich bin schon gar kein JUNGangler mehr, weil mich schon fast die 40 streift, mich hat das Fieber erst jetzt gepackt. Meine ersten Fische habe ich gefangen, da kannte ich noch kein Zentimetermaß, seitdem nur kleine. Vielleicht waren die Fische damals gar nicht so groß, sondern ich nur so klein. Habe im jüngesten Urlaub Brassen und Rotfedern gefangen (alle um die 25 cm - hab ich auch erst zu hause nachgemessen, da waren sie bestimmt schon eingelaufen!)Und einen Katzenwels- ein Katzenjammer (wie berichtet). Und meine Frau beinahe einen Aal! Von dem haben wir gerade noch einen Meter gesehen bevor er im Kräuterich verschwand mit dem Vorfach ...
Aber damit ich mich auch bald wirklich Jungangler nennen darf, melde ich mich in zwei Tagen zum Schein an. Toll, nich war. Ich träum schon nur von Fischen. Und freu mich auf meine ersten wirklichen Erfolgserlebnisse. Bis bald
J_hallo


----------



## Mühle (16. Oktober 2002)

@ J Hallo

Soll ich Dir mal sagen, was der gute alte Herr Freud zum Thema von Fischen träumen sagt??? 
Das gehört mit Sicherheit nicht ins Junganglerforum!  :q  :q  :q 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## J_hallo (16. Oktober 2002)

Bin mit meinem halben Leben ja schon viel herum gekommen, aber diese Nachricht von Freud ist mir wohl entgangen (besser so ???)
Keine Ahnung. Ich hoffe, ich kann ihn widerlegen.
J_hallo


----------



## Fischschreck (20. Oktober 2002)

Hätte gedacht, dass es mehr Jungangler im Board gibt, gerade weil die meisten &quot;jungen Leute&quot; oft im Internet surfen! ;+


----------



## Geier0815 (21. Oktober 2002)

@ Fischschreck,

Tja, aber wer von denen Angelt denn noch??? Mich würden heutzutage die ganzen Vorschriften und Vorurteile auch abschrecken! Als ich anfing mußte ich nur &acute;nen Jahresfischereischein haben, den es damals noch ohne Prüfung gab. Und dann ab zum Heringspilken. Auch an der Eider hast Du Tageskarten bekommen ohne im Verein zu sein, war alles ein bißchen einfacher. Und das einzige Vorurteil das es damals gab, war, das Angeln eine alt Opa Beschäftigung sei. Nix von wegen Fischmörder oder so!


----------



## Fischschreck (27. Oktober 2002)

Da haste recht! Bei uns gibt es auch kaum Angler.
Man kann allerdings auch ohne Prüfung angeln, aber nur auf Friedfisch und Karten bekommt man bei uns in fast jedem Angelgeschäft und beim Fischer! Ehrlich gesagt gehe ich auch nur noch angeln wenn ich Zeit habe, aber dass ist bloß alle 2-3 Wochen der Fall :q 
Petri Heil


----------



## Allroundangler (27. Oktober 2002)

Hi Leute 

Bin 14 jahr alt komme aus Mittelfranken
und angel auch nur noch wenn ich Zeit hab!


----------



## Veit (3. November 2002)

Ich heiße Veit bin noch 10 Tage 16 Jahre alt und wohne in Halle. Am liebsten fische ich mit Match- oder Feederrute und das zu jeder Jahreszeit. Ansonsten blinkere ich ab und an mal und im Sommer gehe ich auch gerne auf Aale. Ein Hausgewässer habe ich nicht. Ich packe meine Angeln eigentlich an jdem Teich aus an dem ich vorbeikomme und wo kein Angeln Verboten - Schild dransteht. Die kleinen Dorfteiche in der Region um Halle haben es mir angetan, denn dort erlebt man ungestörte und fast immer erfolgreiche Angelstunden. Sollen die anderen doch ruhig dicht an dicht am überangelten Vereinssee sitzen...
Meine größten Fische: Karpfen von 71 cm, Hecht von 83 cm und Aal von 80 cm.


----------



## Petrusautor (4. November 2002)

Na also, so langsam läppert es sich ja doch...!
Und bunt gemischt aus allen Richtungen, fein. Bin zwar selber kein Jungfischer mehr, freue mich aber, dass sich doch so viele hier melden.
Ganz speziell möchte ich die beiden Petrijünger aus Goslar grüßen, denn von dort stammt meine Familie ursprünglich. Bin früher mit meinen Onkeln und Kousins oft zum Schalker Teich und zum Auerhahn-Teich gefahren, Forellen angeln. Auch der Vienenburger Teich und nebenan die Oker haben uns einiges an Fischen rausrücken müssen.
Spreewald, hmmm!!! Da wollte ich schon immer mal hin, hat bis heute leider noch nicht geklappt. Und ich wette, da gibt es mehr als nur Weißfische. Nur Geduld!
Und an alle, die bislang &quot;nur&quot; kleine Fische fangen konnten, der Trost: Jeder hat mal klein angefangen! Aber wo es kleine Fische gibt, da sind auch große..., nur sind sie nicht so leicht zu fangen. Eure Zeit kommt bestimmt, wartet es nur ab....!


----------



## Hummer (4. November 2002)

Dann sind wir ja schon vier Goslarer bzw. Ex-Goslarer an Board!  :z 
Ich bin dort auch aufgewachsen.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Petrusautor (4. November 2002)

Was so echte Harzer Roller sind, die rollen schon mal schnell so ein Feld von hinten auf, was?  :m


----------



## MarcelS (7. November 2002)

@Schleie
Hi erstmal
Meine Grössten Fische waren 
Karpfen 68cm 13pfund
Hecht   72cm ?  pfund


----------



## Ubysz (10. November 2002)

Hi 
Ich komme aus Bayern/Oberpfalz
mein größter Fisch war ein Hecht von 80cm und 7 Pfd.

 #h 
Gruß Ubysz


----------



## Fischschreck (10. November 2002)

Hab heut meine ersten Raubfische (ausgeschlossen sind Barsch und Aal, weil schon auf Wurm gefangen) gefangen. Es waren 5 Zander die beiden größten waren leider nur 50 und 43cm! Außerdem hatte ich 3 größere Barsche! Alle auf Twister. Hat viel Spaß gemacht! Der Angelplatz war schon der 5 binnen 2 Wochen. Es war nen Tipp von Bekannten, vielleicht hab ich nächste Woche mit der Größe mehr Glück. :q  :q


----------



## Hummer (11. November 2002)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den Barschen und Zandern! :m
5 Zander an einem Tag - das ist schon was!

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## AngelChris (11. November 2002)

Hi Hummer
wieso 4
ich zähl nur 3
Doom, Du und ich!
wer denn noch????


----------



## Hummer (11. November 2002)

Petrusautor stammt auch ursprünglich aus Goslar.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## MarcelS (13. November 2002)

@ Schleie Kann ich dir nicht genau sagen :c 
Mein karpfen war ungefär 13 pfund schwer :q


----------



## AngelChris (14. November 2002)

achso, dann ist es schon klar
man könnte ja schon fast ein treffen aller goslarer und ehemalieger sowie der umgebung machen. :m
hätte nie gedacht, das goslarer so verbreitet sind.  :g


----------



## Fisher (26. November 2002)

*Jungangler*

huhu bin neu heir und en jungangler von 14 jahren :c 
hab noch keinen besoneren fang gemacht


----------



## fan__ta (26. November 2002)

und wo her, fisher?


----------



## Hummer (26. November 2002)

Herzlich Willkommen an Board, Fisher! :m

Mit dem besonderen Fang wird schon noch.  :z 

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Fischschreck (1. Dezember 2002)

Willkommen an Board erstmal!
Hab auch noch keine sooo großen Fische außer eventuell meinen 80er Aal. Aber ich hab gestern meinen ersten Hecht gefangen! Der hatte aber nur 47cm.


----------



## Schleie! (13. Dezember 2002)

Oh! Erstmal hallo im Anglerboard, wo jeder süchtig von wird! :q 
Sind aber trotzdem viele Jungangler im AB! #r #r #r ! Hätte ich nicht gedacht!


----------



## Peanut (14. Dezember 2002)

Hi
Ich wohne in NRW in Wesel. Ich bin 14 jahre alt und angle seit 2 Jahren. Vorher hab ich immer mit einem Kollegen geangelt, jetzt gehe ich aber auch schon mal alleine los.
Mein erster Fisch war ein Rotauge von ca. 25cm in der Lippe.
Meine größten Fsche: 
-zwei Brassen von 44 und einen von 49cm (bei 1,2 kg) (Yachthafen in Wesel)
-einen Hecht von 70cm und 2,4kg (erster und einzigster)(Möhnesee)
-2 Rotaugen von 31+34cm (Lippe) 
-eine Rotfeder von 25cm (Lippe)
-einen Karpfen von 42cm (Lippe)
-einen Zander von 33cm (Yachthafen)
Ich wohne ganz nah an der Lippe und an den Vereinsgewässern, für die ich eine Gastkarte besitze. Das sind: Wesel-Datteln-Kanal, Yachthafen Wesel, eine Lippestrecke und ein Altrhein.
Hoffe ich habe mich genug vorgestellt :q


----------



## Iwan (14. Dezember 2002)

Hi,
bin neu hier und 15 Jahre alt.

Meine Fänge:

Brassen:64cm
Wels   :55cm
Rotauge:35cm
Bachforelle:62cm(war allerdings in Schweden)
Barsch: 4 Stück (39cm,40cm,45cm47cm)
Aland:  55cm
Meerforelle:55cm
Karpfen 68cm

Leider habe ich noch keinen Zander und nur einen untermaßigen Hecht.


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Dezember 2002)

Herzlich Willkommen

an Board

naja Hechte und Zander kommen noch aber die Barsche sind echt sehr sehr groß Super


----------



## Schleie! (14. Dezember 2002)

Wels...Ich hatte noch nie das vergnügen!


----------



## Hummer (14. Dezember 2002)

Hai Iwan, herzlich willkommen an Board! :m
Peanut habe ich schon in einem anderem thread begrüßt.
Waren die dicken Barsche auch aus Schweden?
Ne Bachforelle mit 62 cm? #r 

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Iwan (14. Dezember 2002)

Nee, die Barsche hab ich Anfang Frühjahr am Diemelsee gefangen (Hessen).

Gruß
Iwan


----------



## Albatros (15. Dezember 2002)

Hi Iwan#h

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen an Board :m


----------



## Schleie! (14. Februar 2003)

Mich würde auch noch interessieren, wer von den Junganglern den Fischereischein hat oder macht oder machen will! Ich machen ihn dieses Jahr! Und jetzt am 1.3. ist dann die Prüfung! Jetzt machen wir nur noch Prüfungen im Kurs zum lernen!


----------



## Iwan (14. Februar 2003)

also ich hab ihn vor 1,5 Jahren gemacht und die Prüfung ohne einen Fehler gaschafft :z  :z  :z


----------



## Fischschreck (14. Februar 2003)

Ich hab ihn letztes Jahr im September gemacht und soweit ich weiß mit maximal 2 Fehlern. War aber nicht schwer, denn man brauchte nicht viel lernen, weil die Hälfte logisch war!  
Petri


----------



## Peanut (14. Februar 2003)

Ich habe meinen Fischereischein vor etwa 1 1/4 Jahr gemacht.


----------



## Schleie! (27. Februar 2003)

HUHU...bei mir ist es jetzt am Samstag soweit! Naja, werde ich schon schaffen!


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Februar 2003)

ich hab meinen schein 1995 gemacht.. bin heilfroh dass ich den Wisch schon hab nochmal möcht ich mir das nicht antun...

@Schleie: Glück brauch ich dir ja nicht wünschen denn ich denk du packst dass auch so


----------



## Schleie! (3. März 2003)

Also ich habe ihn zu 99% bestanden! Aber erst, wenn das DIN A4 Kovert kommt! :q


----------



## Fischschreck (5. März 2003)

Gratulation,
Wie war die Prüfung? Und wieviel hast du dafür insgesammt gezahlt?


----------



## Schleie! (5. März 2003)

insgesamt ca. 200€!


----------



## fan__ta (6. März 2003)

:q  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. März 2003)

Na Jungangler, wie wärs denn mit Berichten, wie Ihr zum Angeln gekommen seid??
Würden wir gerne veröffentlichen im Anglerboard - Magazin. 
Genauso alle Berichte/Artikel, die Ihr uns über Eure Montagen, Technik/Taktik oder Erlebnisse am Wasser schicken wollt.
Traut Euch! :m  :m 
Artikel bitte als Worddokument, Fotos extra, an:
magazin@anglerboard.de


----------



## Franz_16 (6. März 2003)

hi Thomas

 wenn´s wieder wärmer wird werd ich bestimmt irgendwann mal mit Ubysz und Joerg losziehen.. ich nehm die Digicam mit und dann gibts nen Bericht  :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. März 2003)

:m *BESCHEID!!! *   :m


----------



## jucyfruit (7. März 2003)

Hi Schleie!

Sind 200€ nicht ein wenig viel? Da war bestimmt der Kurs recht teuer. Ich hab meinen Schein letztes Jahr mit 22 Lebensjahren gemacht (Lkr. Freising) der Kurs hat 80€ gekostet, die Prüfung 26€. Was ich eher happig find, ist der Fischereischein. Für mich würde er auf 300  ;+  Öre kommen. Ich hab ihn erstmal für 5 Jahre ausstellen lassen, das waren dann &quot;nur&quot; 75€. Wobei hier 35€ fürs Amt sind  :e  und 40 Fischereiabgabe.

Nun wisst ihrs auch von mir.

Gruß

Jucy


----------



## AngelChris (7. März 2003)

kurs+prüfungsgebühr lagen bei mir bei 50€
dann kommt da noch der fischereischein mit 30€ dazu
der ist glaub ich sogar für lebenslang ausgestellt, oder täusch ich mich ;+


----------



## Fisher (16. März 2003)

*hihihi*

bin bald 15 und komme aus dem forellenreichen schwarzwald :a


----------



## Schleie! (17. März 2003)

Der Kurs 95€
26€ Prüfungsgebür
und der Rest Bücher!


----------



## Sportfisher (17. März 2003)

Yo Peace!
Bin seit letztem Jahr stolzer fischereischein inhabe(habe sonst immer mit dem jugendfischereischein gefischt).

Ich gehe gerne auf Karpfen Mein größter war am Lac de St. Cassien in Frankreich!
Steht ein Artikel in der neuen Rute und Rolle drin!

War mit meinen Carphounter kollegen da!
Für mich war er riesig aber für manch anderen &quot;klein&quot;.
Der Fisch wog 37Pfd. und hatte eine länge von 98cm!

Mein größter Hecht allerdings hatte stolze 52cm also da muss ich noch zulegen. Dafür habe ich ja dieses Jahr zeit!

Ich wünsche allen Junganglern hier im board viel Glück!
Und vieleicht kann der ein oder andere mal neNachricht schicken!
Yo euer Fabian! #h


----------



## Sportfisher (18. März 2003)

Sonst waren meine größten

Hecht:52cm
Zander:82cm;9pfd.
Schleie: 54cm;4pfd.
Aal:-----  :c leider habe ich noch keine gefangen
Forelle: 53cm;1,9kg aussem Forellenpuff
Barbe:62cm


    
rotauge:32cm

So wenn sich was ändert an meinen Personal Best Fischen schreibe ich das natürlich rein!


----------



## magic.j (19. März 2003)

@Sportfisher

Woher kommst du denn genau,ich bin aus Reutlingen,kennste das?
Wo angelst du hier in Deutschland,speziell in deiner Umgebung?

Mfg
Magic.j


----------



## Sportfisher (19. März 2003)

Unterschiedlich ich angel auf Karpfen in unserem Vereinsgewässer!
Sonst Müritz!
Manchmal auch Rhein eigentlich überall wo es sich anbietet
jetzt habe ich vor stärker den Ne´ckar zu befischen!

Ich komme aus der nähe Heilbronn!


----------



## Petrusautor (19. März 2003)

Hallo sportfisher,

was mir an Deinen postings nicht so gut gefällt, ist die Sache mit den Kochtopfanglern. Eigentlich glaube ich nicht, dass ich zum Kotzen bin. Eher glaube ich, dass Du darüber nochmal nachdenken solltest.
Die ersten Angler waren nämlich mit Sicherheit keine &quot;Catchandreleaser&quot;, die nichts besseres zu tun hatten, als Fischen nur so aus Spaß spitze Haken ins Fleisch des Maules zu jagen, sondern schon darauf bedacht, ihr eigenes Überleben durch Nahrungsbeschaffung zu sichern.
Ich möchte Dich bitten, Deine doch recht krasse Aussage ein wenig abzumildern, denn ich finde sie doch ein wenig beleidigend.  #d


----------



## Hummer (19. März 2003)

Na bitte, geht doch!
Mit dieser Aussage in Deiner Signatur können alle leben, sportfisher :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Petrusautor (20. März 2003)

Jupp!  :m


----------



## Mr_Fish (5. April 2003)

also ich bin 16 j alt komme aus NRW und meinerster fisch war ne forelle im forellenpuff !
mein größter fisch war ein karpfen (um die 5 Pfd) und eine forelle von 57 cm
beim karpfen ist das ein wenig schwierig hab ihn wieder zurückgesetzt


----------



## Caprifischer (5. April 2003)

Moin moin!

dann willich auch mal was über mich schreiben.ich komme aus Mözen/schleswig-holstein(bei bad segeberg). Ich angel hauptsächlich im Mözener See, im Neversdorfer See mit fishing-willi und im Großen Segeberger See mit Opi . Natürlich auch ma inna Ostsee auf Hering usw...
also ich hab meinen angelschein seit 1998. Bin jetzt grade 17 geworden vor nem monat. mein erster fisch war *maüberlegen* glaub n barsch  
seit 1998 bin ich auch im A.B.C. Mözen.
Sodann will ich mal über meine größten Erfolge berichten:

Barsch: 2,5 Pfund, 43cm (Segeberger See 1997)
Aal: 800 gr, 76cm (Schweden)
Hecht:- "mitgefangen" 23 Pfund, 117cm, FANGSTORIE 
          - persönlich: 8 Pfund, 80cm (Mözener-See)
Karpfen: 10 Pfund, 62 cm (Mözener See)
Zander: 8 Pfund, 79cm (Mözener See)

so,das wars erstmal.
fotos und noch mehr fangstories sind auf meiner homepage (siehe signatur). die storie über de hecht müsst ihr euch unbedingt ma durchlesen :g!!


----------



## hawkhunter (6. April 2003)

Hi zusammen

ich komm aus oberfranken. bin 17 jahre alt. angeln geh ich meistens an nem kleinem bach, mein hausgewässer, fischereirecht gehört meinem vater:q. Ist eigentlich ein forellengewässer kommen aber auch hechte, zander und aale drin vor. is aber halt sau klein so durchschnittlich 4m breit und 50-150 cm tief.
und manchmal schau ich auch am main vorbei.
meinen angelschein hab ich 2000 gemacht, mit 2 fehlern bestanden:q 

meine erfolge:
Zander 60cm (unser bach)
Hecht   76cm (main)
hab aber noch einige 50er und 60er im bach erwischt
Aal       einige 60er (bach)
bachforelle  8 Stk. zwischen 45 und 50 cm, größte war 50cm lang

servus


----------



## waller_2003 (24. Juni 2003)

ich komme ausm schwabeländle  also aus der nähe stuttgart! bin bis jetzt noch nicht lang dabei und fische meist auf karpfen und leider hab ich bisher noch nicht glück gehabt einen karpfen an die angel zu bekommen! 
ich hoffe das wird noch 

waller_2003


----------



## Jungmefoangler (24. Juni 2003)

ich komme aus stade,bei hamburg und angel hauptsächlich auf forellen.am liebsten aber auf mefos in der ostsee.
ansonsten manchmal im forellenteich und halt in unseren flüssen.
mein längster fisch war eine meerforelle von knapp 60 cm.

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14578 
da isn bild von der mefo............
ach ja,bin 14 jahre alt.


----------



## Schleie! (29. Juni 2003)

@Jungmefoangler: Ich habe ne Spinnrute gewonnen, 3m lang, Wurfgewicht bis 60g. Ich wollte sie auf Mefo nehmen. Kann ich sie nehmen? Oder ist sie nicht so gut?


----------



## Jungmefoangler (29. Juni 2003)

hmmm....meine ist auf jeden fall leichter,aber auch 3m.ich glaube aber 60 g isn bisschen viel,musste mal im mefoforum fragen.
wollte mir bald nochmal ne *richtige* meforute holen.die haben glaube ich so bis 35 oder so.


----------



## Schleie! (29. Juni 2003)

Naja..ich bin kein so ein Spezialist...ich werde sie mal testen und dann kann ich sehen, gut oder schlecht...


----------



## Jungmefoangler (30. Juni 2003)

jo,wünsch dir viel glück.#h


----------



## Schleie! (18. August 2003)

Wir werden einen Junganglerchat machen. Ich hoffe, dass sehr viele, die hier was posteten, auch zum Chat kommen, bzw. das posten...


----------



## HechtJunge (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler!*

*Hi bin 14 mein größter fisch war nen hecht von 88cm*


----------



## Brassenkönig (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler!*

Hallo Boardies,
ich bin 13 Jahre alt und komme aus Hamburg. Mein Hausgewässer ist der Giselaukanal (verbindet Nord-Ostsee-Kanal mit Eider) in Schleswig-Holstein. Dort angle ich hauptsächlich auf Weißfische. Den Fischereischein habe ich seit 18 Monaten.


----------



## Schleie! (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler!*

Hi ihr 2!
Ich hätte gar nicht damit gerechnet, dass sich in diesem alten Treat nochmalö was tut  Aber jetzt freut es mich umso mehr 
Willkommen ihr 2!


----------



## fischkopf (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler!*

Hallo!


----------



## EgoZocker (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler!*

Hallo!
Ich bin 16Jahre und komme aus Würzburg(Main).
Leider hatte ich noch nicht das Vergnügen Angeln zu gehen...
Aber am Wochenende ist es endlich so weit!!!
Gruß


----------



## eiksor (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler!*

Hallo!
Ich angel erst seit ein paar wochen richtig aktiv und in der zeit habe ich auch meine größten Fische gefangen .
Karpfen 69cm Gewicht weiss ich nicht habe ihn gleich wieder rein geschmissen 
sonst noch viele Karpfen mit so 50 cm
und vorgestern mein ersten Hecht  mit 55 cm gefangen 

Bilder:
http://www.thegamers.de/ente/angeln <-- Bilder von dem Karpfen und Hecht

Sorry das die Bilder etwas unscharf sind 

MFG. eiksor


----------



## anglermeister17 (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler!*

Peace@all: Bin jens, 17 Jahre, absoluter Angel-und fischfreak 
größte fänge: 
zander: 70cm, 9pfd. (an der SAAR)
hecht: 85cm, nicht gewogen, da mitten in der wildnis von Kanada gefangen, nur das nötigste dabei... 
Schleie: 49cm, fast vier Pfund
Bachforelle: 46cm, 3pfd (SAAR)
Regenbogenforelle: 49cm:1600gr
Karpfen: um die 80cm, kein gewicht, er ist nach einem foto aus "unerklärlichen" Gründen wieder ins Gewässer entschwunden;-))))
...usw
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## Buntbarsch (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler!*

Mahlzeit!!!
Ich bin 14. Aber aangel schon seit ich..................................7 oder 8 bin. mein grösster fisch n Pollak. weiss aber nich mehr wie gross und schwer der war!!! Er ist mir dann auch durch einen überaus starken Windstoss (höhö) wieder aus den händen gefallen.
Tja, das war ein Pech!!!
_______________________________
:z :z Noch 23 Tage :z :z


----------



## Schleie! (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler!*

@Buntbarsch: Wo haste den Pollak gefangen? in Norwegen oder in der Deutschen See?


----------



## !Merlin! (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler!*

Hi Leute

In dem Gewässer wo ich angle gibt es sehr viele verschiedene Fischarten.
Karpfen, Schleie, Barsche, Hechte, uvm. Doch selten hat man dort einen Kapitalen.:a Meine Rekorde:Karpfen 50 cm 5 Pfund, Aal 50cm 1 pfund
Keine Brocken! Allerdings gibt es dort viele kapitale Brassen! bis 70 cm doch die fing mein Vater!      


!Merlin!


----------



## Trout killer (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler!*

Hi Leute 
Ich bin Chris 15 jahre komme aus Bayern/ Augsburg und dort wo ich angle gibt es nur karpfen und forellen
Größten Fänge:
Bachforelle 52cm knappe 4 pfund
Regenbogenforelle 86cm 4560gr
Graßkarpfen 104cm und 25pfund gewogen und ab ins Wasser
Spiegelkarpfen 98cm und ganze 35pfund mein ganzer stollz
und zu guter letzt noch die Quappe wo ihr auf dem Bild von mir seht
52cm 1350gr und noch ein paar andere maßige  fische 

Gruß Trout killer#h   #h   #g


----------



## Basi8811 (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler!*

Der 100ste Post in diesem Thread gehört mir:q :q :q


----------



## fischkopf (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler!*

Dann wünsch dir was!


----------



## Baddy89 (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler!*



			
				Schleie! schrieb:
			
		

> @Fischschreck: Es gibt bestimmt auch bei euch große Fische! Mein Vater fing 2000 einen 30Pfund Marmorkarpfen! Man muss halt die Stellen und den richtigen Kölder zur richtigen Zeit haben! Bei uns wurden schon Spiegelkarpfen von 45Pfund gefangen! Und noch größere, die ich aber nicht weiß! Große fängt man schlechter, weil sie schlauer sind! Sie waren vielleicht schon mal am Hacken, wie sie noch zu klein waren! Das war ein Fehler und sie sind seit dem Vorsichtiger!



Das stimmt glaube ich nicht...habe demletzt im Fernsehen gesehen, das Fische kein Gedächtnis hätten (kein gutes), das heisst die werden gefangen und ein paar Stunden später wissen sie nix mehr...aber ich denken die haben ne ganz andere Ernährung wie kleinere und werden deshalb nur so schwer zu fangen sein.

Aber nur Vermutung


----------



## dany345 (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: An alle Jungangler!*

hi,
ich habe meinen ersten fisch mit 7 jahren gefangen das war eine forelle mit 40cm!!!
danhabe ich nur so gefischt und jetzt bin ich seit dem 16.7 im ferein obing see!!!
habe dort aale und karpfen gefangen der erste karpfen im meinem leben war 50cm groß.der aal weis ich nicht habe ihn nicht gemessen!!!!!


mfg dany 15 jahre alt


----------

